# New "Iron All" Heat transfer paper - Video



## badalou

Introduction of the new "Iron All" paper Video shows paper, printing, pressing.[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKpbLqwQOhQ[/MEDIA] Contact me for additional information. Lou


----------



## Mr.Ron

Hey Guys I need major help i want to know whats better screenprinting or heat transfer or do they both give great quality in there own productive way ........i need major help with a decision immedialty thanks so muc


----------



## Rodney

Mr.Ron said:


> Hey Guys I need major help i want to know whats better screenprinting or heat transfer or do they both give great quality in there own productive way ........i need major help with a decision immedialty thanks so muc


Please search the forums for this information. There's LOTS of posts about it 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/versus/


----------



## queenVee

great video!!!
what printer did you use lou ?? roland? where did you get that paper from?? milford photo?? ...


----------



## Rodney

queenVee said:


> great video!!!
> what printer did you use lou ?? roland? where did you get that paper from?? milford photo?? ...


The ironall paper comes from new milford photo (as well as several other sources). 

This video was made back in January of this year (2007) though, so there may be a more recent paper that performs better. 

I think Lou has another, more recent video about it on youtube about it. From what I remember, he uses an epson C88 with a bulk ink system from coastal business.


----------



## badalou

Rodney said:


> The ironall paper comes from new milford photo (as well as several other sources).
> 
> This video was made back in January of this year (2007) though, so there may be a more recent paper that performs better.
> 
> I think Lou has another, more recent video about it on youtube about it. From what I remember, he uses an epson C88 with a bulk ink system from coastal business.


You are right Rodney. I think I will be going in and redoing some of the older videos to bring them up to date. Yes I do use a c88+ with a CIS system. The new videos show me using the Jet Pro sofStretch for lights. John at new Milford just emailed me about some new paper.. Man I can't keep up. I think I am becoming consumer reports for the paper people.


----------



## binki

badalou said:


> You are right Rodney. I think I will be going in a redoing some of the older videos to bring them up to date. Yes I do use a c88+ with aa CIS system. The new videos show me using the Jet Pro sofStretch for lights. John at new Milfor just emailed me about some new paper.. man I can't keep up. I think I am becoming consumer reports for the paper people.


start charging for your time.


----------



## queenVee

thanks guys. It looks good in the video. how can I get a sample of a t-shirt done. call a epson rep??? any names of one??? 
thanks again..


----------



## Rodney

queenVee said:


> thanks guys. It looks good in the video. how can I get a sample of a t-shirt done. call a epson rep??? any names of one???
> thanks again..


Just post a request in our classifieds area or printing referral area.


----------



## uniwear

the iron all paper can please someone tell me where i cna buy it from other than milford photo please


----------



## DTFuqua

uniwear said:


> the iron all paper can please someone tell me where i cna buy it from other than milford photo please


 You might want to try some samples before you buy a lot of the ironall paper (for darks). 
This video was why I decided to get into t-shirts and haven't been able to replicate his results. Now I have a couple grand in equipment and materials and still ain't doing business. I'm not blaming badalou, he does good work and helps a lot of people. I didn't know enough to check the dates and should have had the forsite to double check the current "trends" that the paper were going through. I didn't really know how things worked. I'm a lot amore knowledgable now and only waiting on funds to but a cutter with contour abilities and will be good to start. Then I'll add sublimation dye and mugs with both wraps and a press. Good luck and do a LOT of research.
Terry


----------



## uniwear

i have bought lots of it from qlt but they are difficult to deal with so i need another good supplier if you can help.


----------



## PressForProfit

DTFuqua said:


> You might want to try some samples before you buy a lot of the ironall paper (for darks)...Terry


You might want to try the Jet Opaque Transfer Paper instead.

Here is a link to a video tutorial I made on the Jet Opaque Inkjet Transfer Paper for Colors and Darks...
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLM1rDAliIw[/media]


----------



## badalou

DTFuqua said:


> You might want to try some samples before you buy a lot of the ironall paper (for darks).
> This video was why I decided to get into t-shirts and haven't been able to replicate his results. Now I have a couple grand in equipment and materials and still ain't doing business. I'm not blaming badalou, he does good work and helps a lot of people. I didn't know enough to check the dates and should have had the forsite to double check the current "trends" that the paper were going through. I didn't really know how things worked. I'm a lot amore knowledgable now and only waiting on funds to but a cutter with contour abilities and will be good to start. Then I'll add sublimation dye and mugs with both wraps and a press. Good luck and do a LOT of research.
> Terry


I use Everlast for darks which is Iron all for darks. A lot of the problems are simple to solve. Pre pressing a shirt is one problem. what kind of problem are you having? Lovbe to help if I can. Lou


----------



## uniwear

thanks for that but i have that area covered its just the blue backed supersoft with heavy wax coat i am struggling with.


----------



## badalou

uniwear said:


> thanks for that but i have that area covered its just the blue backed supersoft with heavy wax coat i am struggling with.


 What is that?


----------



## DTFuqua

Hey Lou. Still waiting on our video star to do the sign video?


----------



## badalou

DTFuqua said:


> Hey Lou. Still waiting on our video star to do the sign video?


Soon. real soon.


----------



## Girlzndollz

uniwear said:


> the iron all paper can please someone tell me where i cna buy it from other than milford photo please


 
Hi Gordon,

This was an old article you dug up! lol. Okay, if you want Ironall, in either the light or dark version, and you want to know who supplies it, there are two threads on the forum with this information. Here are the links:

This list provides the *other* names for Ironall light, and who the suppliers are:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t59847.html#post355345

This list provides the *other* names for Ironall Dark and who the suppliers are:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t59419.html#post353024


Now, if you are interested in changing from Ironall, which it doesn't sound like you are, Jetpro Sofstretch is a great paper for lights, and JetWear Dark is another favored paper for darks.


----------



## Girlzndollz

uniwear said:


> thanks for that but i have that area covered its just the blue backed supersoft with heavy wax coat i am struggling with.


It sounds like you do not want to use a different paper. It also sounds like you are using a light paper. Is that right?

What are you struggling with? If you are having trouble with the paper, changing suppliers won't help with that. Just a little confused here.


----------

